# αγωγόσημο =



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2013)

Λέξεις σε -_σημο _έχουμε αναφέρει μέχρι τώρα σε τρία σημεία: στο νήμα για το *παραγραφόσημο*, στην κουβέντα για το *οικόσημα* και στο νεολογικό νήμα για το *τσιγαρόσημο / καπνόσημο*. Πλέον όμως έχουμε και τον νεολογισμό *αγωγόσημο *(με 2650 ευρήματα, λέει ο Γούγλης), οπότε ας του αφιερώσουμε και νήμα και απόδοση στην αγγλική. Για τα υπόλοιπα θέματα που αφορούν το συγκεκριμένο δικαστικό ένσημο, δείτε εδώ: http://www.lawnet.gr/news/dsa-ypologismos-dikastikou-ensimou-meta-kai-to-n-41112013-28877.html.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2013)

Αν είναι το ίδιο με το δικαστικό ένσημο, ο όρος που χρησιμοποιείται σε πολλές χώρες είναι *judicial stamp duty*.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 22, 2013)

το Δικαστικό ένσημο (αγωγόσημο)υπολογίζεται πλέον ως εξής:...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2013)

...από όπου παρατηρούμε όμως και το εξής:

Β) Δικ. ένσημο από 300 ευρώ και πάνω εκδίδεται διπλότυπο από Δ.Ο.Υ. που επιμερίζεται ως εξής:
-Αγωγόσημο (KAE 2375)
-ΤΑ.Χ.ΔΙ.Κ (ΚΑΕ 82639)
-Χαρτόσημο 2% (ΚΑΕ 1229)
-Ο.Γ.Α. χαρτοσήμου 20% (ΚΑΕ 1228)
-Τ.Α.Ν (ΚΑΕ 82623): Εκδίδεται γραμμάτιο μέσω του ΤΑΝ για την είσπραξη του πόρου από δικαστικό ένσημο. Προς το παρόν οι εξωτερικοί πωλητές συνεχίζουν τη διαδικασία επικόλλησης κινητού ενσήμου επί του δικαστικού ενσήμου.

Επομένως, υπάρχει λεπτή (sic!) διαφορά μεταξύ δικαστικού ενσήμου και αγωγόσημου...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2013)

Μπράβο βρε Δόκτωρ, [καρφί mode] αφού κανείς δεν διάβασε την αρχική μου ανάρτηση... [/καρφί mode]


----------



## bernardina (Mar 22, 2013)

:lol::blush:
C'mon guys, gimme a break... I'm only on my first cup; I still need my cafeine kick in order to function properly :inno:


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2013)

Καλημέρα, καλημέρα. Η αναζήτησή μου (στις 2:40 το πρωί) ξεκίνησε από το _αγωγόσημο_, αλλά αποτέλεσμα δεν έδωσε. Πολύ γρήγορα με έβγαλε στο _δικαστικό ένσημο_ (_judicial stamp duty_). Ωστόσο, τι είναι το αγωγόσημο; Στη συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή είναι το ίδιο το ένσημο και η χρέωση που αναλογεί σε αυτό, ενώ τα υπόλοιπα ποσά είναι θεόσκετα φέσια. Άρα, άμα θέλεις να κάνεις διάκριση, ίσως αρκεί να πεις το αγωγόσημο _judicial stamp_, γιατί το _litigation stamp_ (ας πούμε, έχω σκεφτεί και χειρότερα) δεν έχει οπαδούς. Αλλά θα ξαναψάξουμε κάποια στιγμή.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2013)

Straight from the horse's mouth: Οι έννοιες «δικαστικό ένσημο» και «αγωγόσημο» είναι συνώνυμες, με τη διαφορά ότι ο όρος «αγωγόσημο» είναι αδόκιμος και χρησιμοποιείται μόνο στην καθομιλουμένη (δηλαδή δεν γράφεται σε δικαστικά έγγραφα). Το ίδιο το δικαστικό ένσημο, λοιπόν, επιμερίζεται σε έξοδα που αφορούν την καθαυτή δικαστική δαπάνη, και στα φέσια που λέει ο Νίκελ. 
Ανακεφαλαιώνοντας: δικαστικό ένσημο = αγωγόσημο (που λέγεται, αλλά δεν γράφεται σε δικόγραφα).

Προτεινόμενη μετάφραση είναι το *court fees* ή *court duty*, με την οποία συμφωνώ κι εγώ γιατί το judicial, κτγμ, δεν δίνει σαφή εικόνα για το ότι το συγκεκριμένο ένσημο αποτελεί δικαστική δαπάνη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Προτεινόμενη μετάφραση είναι το *court fees* ή *court duty*, με την οποία συμφωνώ κι εγώ γιατί το judicial, κτγμ, δεν δίνει σαφή εικόνα για το ότι το συγκεκριμένο ένσημο αποτελεί δικαστική δαπάνη.


Αν το συγκεκριμένο ένσημο είναι το σύνολο των δικαστικών εξόδων, συμφωνώ. Αλλιώς, δεν είναι σαν να επιλέγουμε υπερώνυμο; (Ερώτηση εν γνώσει της αγνοίας μου για αυτά τα θέματα.)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 22, 2013)

Δεν είναι το σύνολο των δικαστικών εξόδων, αλλά νομίζω πως ούτε το judicial stamp μας καλύπτει από αυτήν την άποψη, γιατί κι αυτό λειτουργεί ως υπερώνυμο, όχι;


----------



## nickel (Mar 22, 2013)

Το _judicial stamp (duty)_ αντιστοιχεί γλωσσικά ή/και νοηματικά στα _δικαστικό ένσημο / αγωγόσημο_. Ή όχι;


----------

